# Wrestling, Judo, MMA.



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2008)

I posted on FMAT two articles from today's USA Today on Judo and a related story from last year I found while searching for their online versions:

*Can judo stars find success across the spectrum in MMA?*



> The frenetic competition in the cage has enticed several accomplished college and international wrestlers  such as Randy Couture, Brock Lesnar and Urijah Faber  to sign up with MMA promoters. But MMA also has plenty in common with one of the Olympic martial arts  judo.
> 
> Judo resembles MMA's grappling aspects, particularly when both fighters are on the ground. MMA fans would easily recognize judo's submissions  a fighter might "tap out," or concede the fight, when caught in a chokehold or an armbar.
> 
> It's little wonder Ronda Rousey, known for winning many of her bouts by armbar, has heard people suggesting she could switch sports.


*Federation hopes grappling takes hold*



> Last year the world governing body for Olympic wrestling noted the appeal of beach volleyball and held its first World Beach Wrestling Championship in Turkey (yep, headlocks in the sand). Now it aims to ride the wave of the mixed martial arts craze.
> 
> 
> The new addition called grappling (yep, choking allowed) has been recognized by the International Federation of Associated Wrestling Styles. Known by its French acronym FILA, it hopes to broaden its amateur appeal with a "new world of wrestling" theme.
> ...


*Moccos are looking to turn Olympics into a family outing*



> Olympic berths in judo and wrestling will be up for grabs in the same arena this weekend. While judo hopeful Katie Mocco likes the new combined trials format, she is relieved she won't be competing on the same day as her wrestling brother Steve.
> 
> "Thank God I'm fighting on Friday and he fights on Sunday," she says. "I would have such a hard time focusing knowing Steve is fighting at the same time."
> 
> ...



There has also been increasing coverage of female wrestling.


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 13, 2008)

Karo Parisyan is a judo practitioner and competed in the Olympic Judo trials in 2004.

He has MMA wins against Matt Serra and Nick Diaz, both known for their BJJ.


----------

